# Calloselasma Rhodostoma



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

A few pictures of three differant specimens caught in Krabi, Thailand 07

Sub adult










Juvenile










and a larger specimen after a fairly big meal











All three snakes were photographed and released on the same day
Regards,
Ryan


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

I love C. Rhodostoma. Hope to work with them one day. Did you find any other good hots when you were there and how easy is it to find them in a country like thailand? i always imagine it would be harder than you think!


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

not as many venemous as we were hoping, a few cryptelytrops here and there, but mostly rear fanged and other non "hots".
if you go to the right places with the right intensions then your pretty unlimited to what you can do.
and yes it is a lot harder to find snakes than people may think, not as easy and lifting up a rock and there it is like the tv makes it out to be.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say that I fell in love with this viper when I did work experience at London Zoo. Should I ever get a DWA, this is one species I would be keeping. Truly stunning snakes.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I heard a rumour Ryan was singing on a boulder when the larger Calloselasma was caught............


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

I too heard a rumour, incident involving a _B. cynadon.????:whistling2:_


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I also heard it was ryans much better-looking herping buddy who found 2 out of the 3 Calloselasma (ill give you one Ryan)........: victory:


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

Such childish behaviour, dissapointing gentlemen :naughty:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the look like agkistrodon sp


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> I also heard it was ryans much better-looking herping buddy who found 2 out of the 3 Calloselasma (ill give you one Ryan)........: victory:



I wasnt there this time!!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

pmpimbura said:


> I wasnt there this time!!


Sorry Iri, was thinking a little more closer to home than you.......


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Si UK, yes, it used to be Agkistrodon, it was changed a few years ago, I think, due to the fact that it lays eggs and it has smooth scales, it is now Calloselasma. 
Ryan, I will pick mine up a week Sunday:whistling2:
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool thanks Brian, I can see why they would of been lumped in that catagory to start with.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice pics.


----------

